# Ergebnisse 2008



## trialelmi (11. März 2008)

So der NDM Lauf ist bei mir online abrufbar. Lange hat´s gedauert sry


----------



## AcaPulco (11. März 2008)

Danke für die Mühe Elmar. Schonmal auch im Vornherein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (11. März 2008)

Danke Dir


----------



## Monty98 (1. April 2008)

Koxx Days:

1- Vincent Hermance - 0 pt
2- Benito Ros - 1 pts
3- Gilles Coustellier - 5 pts
4- Giacomo Coustellier - 5 pts
5- Kenny Belaey - 7pts

edit:
hab die ergebnisse aus einem französischen Forum.
sonst liest man überall Benito Fünfter...keine Ahnung.


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. April 2008)

Here are the winners of the second Trials World cup 2008 which took place in Barcelona, during the Bike Show... This year, the Belgian Kenny Belaey won again in 26 ", followed by the other top pilot Monty Dani Comas, whereas Benito Ros won in 20 "

Elite 26" :
- 1 : Kenny Bealey (BEL)
- 2 : Dani Comas (ESP)
- 3 : Gilles Coustellier (FR)

Elite 20" :
- 1 : Benito Ros (ESP)
- 2 : Rafal Kumorowski (POL)
- 3 : Diego Barrio (ESP)

Femmes :
- 1 : Karin Moor (SUI)
- 2 : Gemma Abant (ESP)
- 3 : Julie Pesenti (FR)


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. April 2008)

Hier die Ergebnisse vom WC in Barcelona, Infos stammen von www.tribalzone.fr ...

http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/IMG/pdf/WC_barcelona_20.pdf

http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/IMG/pdf/WC_barcelona_26.pdf


----------



## trialelmi (15. April 2008)

Barcelona ist nun auch bei mir online. danke für´s zuhören. 
schönen abend noch.

man kann sie auch direkt auf der uci seite angucken.


----------



## trialelmi (20. April 2008)

Hornberg Ergebnisse sind online. Ein Wahnsinns Starterfeld sag ich dazu. 167 sind 2 mehr wie im besten Jahr 2007.


----------



## trialelmi (21. April 2008)

ODM Calbe Ergebnisse online!
und die geänderten Ausschreibungen für die MTB DM Schattheusen sind auch bei mir abrufbar.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Mai 2008)

SDM-Ölbronn... 181 Starter 

hammer-joe.de


----------



## trialelmi (4. Mai 2008)

DM 20" Melsungen wie immer bei mir online  war sehr nice dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (4. Mai 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> DM 20" Melsungen wie immer bei mir online  war sehr nice dort.



Wenn nicht ein Error wäre bei deinem Link könnte man auch etwas sehen!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. Mai 2008)

Werbung bei mir


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Mai 2008)

funxt leider net...:-(


----------



## insane (5. Mai 2008)

Hier auch die Ergebnisse aus Melsungen:

http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/content/index.php?option=com_showcompetition&task=viewdetail&wid=101


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Mai 2008)

http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/pdf/2008/DM_Trial_2008_20_Gesamt.pdf


----------



## trialelmi (5. Mai 2008)

ja sorry ist gefixt.. ka was das wahr. da stimmte was mit der linktiefe nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Mai 2008)

Biketherock... Semi-Final


Junior 20" 

1. Kolar Vaclav - 1 point
2. Kevin Aglae - 6points
3. Loris Braun - 8points
5. Marc Schröder - 13points


Elite 20"

Benito 1. (glaub 9points)
Rafal 2.
Sebo 3.
Marco Thomä 8.

Elite 26"
1. Dani (1p)
2. Vince (2p)
im Finale sind noch...
Thomas Mrohs, Coustelliers, Aurelien, Kenny


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. Mai 2008)

benito 9
kumo 12
hoffmann 17


----------



## Monty98 (25. Mai 2008)

26"
1. Gilles
2. Giacomo
3. Vincent

20"
1. Rafal


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. Mai 2008)

26" 
gilles
giacomo
hermance
comas

20"
Kumo
Benito
Thomä
Hoffmann


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Mai 2008)

1.Benito (138cm) - easy going
2.Vince
3.Giaco
4.Gilles


----------



## insane (26. Mai 2008)

Auf swisstrial.ch sind die Ergebnis-Liste von der EM zu finden:

http://swisstrial.ch/2008.shtml


----------



## trialelmi (28. Mai 2008)

bei mir nun auch


----------



## trialelmi (2. Juni 2008)

NDM Norttorf WJS Ausschreibungen
NDM Lüneburg Ergebnisse

NRW Lauf Bielefeld ist auf den 17.08.2008 verschoben. Seltsamerweise steht in der Mail vom Juni verschoben. Nur in der Ausschreibung steht September... Na mal schauen  vielleicht ändert sich ja noch mehr.


----------



## trialelmi (3. Juni 2008)

ok mein Fehler Halle (Bielefeld) war damit gemeint. Dann passt es wieder;D.

Ergebnisse EM Belgien biketrial Aywaille sind auch online


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (16. Juni 2008)

WM Ergebnisse Live Übertragung:

Ab morgen:

http://wch2008.swisstrial.ch/results-1.html

Infos gibts hier: http://wch2008.swisstrial.ch/help.html#Live

Gute Sache wie ich finde 

Also fleißig mit schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (18. Juni 2008)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> WM Ergebnisse Live Übertragung:
> 
> Ab morgen:
> 
> ...



Ja, sehr coole Sache. Ein Trial-Live Ticker  

sah heute nach der ersten runde ja noch gut aus, 3 Deutsche auf Finalkurs. In der 2ten Runde haben sich noch ein paar vorgedrängelt. Schade, aber nun heißt es daumen drücken für Sebo und Marco


----------



## trialelmi (18. Juni 2008)

sehr geile sache. datum liegt zwar in der zukunft ^^ august 2008 aber da hat sich christian wohl vertan. wird er noch fixen denk ich mal


----------



## insane (19. Juni 2008)

Ui, die ersten beiden Überraschungen bei der WM.

Karin Moor wurde enttrohnt, neue Weltmeisterin ist Gemma ABANT CONDAL.

Und Giacomo Coustellier ist im Halbfinale rausgeflogen


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Juni 2008)

Sebo ist auf Platz 3 mit nur 4 Punkten Rückstand auf den Polen Kumorowski 

http://wch2008.swisstrial.ch/pdf/Elite20_Final.pdf

http://wch2008.swisstrial.ch/pdf/Elite26_Semifinal.pdf


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juni 2008)

Münstertal...

Tag 1 http://hammer-joe.de/Trial_News/04_Munstertal_28.06.08.pdf

Tag 2 http://hammer-joe.de/Trial_News/05_Munstertal_29.06.08.pdf

und das "Preisgeld-Rennen"

1.Sebo
2.Matze
3.Thomä


und der Gesamtstand (Stand vor Münstertal)

http://hammer-joe.de/Trial_News/00_SDM_2008.pdf


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Juli 2008)

1ère manche de Coupe de France à Buthiers

1 Gilles Coustellier - 1 pts
2 Vincent Hermance - 14 pts
3 Guillaume Dunand - 41 pts
4 Kevin Aglae - 51 pts
5 Bruno Arnold - 51 pts


----------



## trialelmi (6. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch zum MTB Elite Gewinn Sebo
2. Thomas 
3. Matze

klasse leistung fotos bin ich atm am uppen. dauert noch 30 minuten  ergebnisse hoffe ich noch heute zu bekommen.


----------



## trialelmi (7. Juli 2008)

ergebnisse sind nun online von Schatthausen.


----------



## insane (14. Juli 2008)

Ergebnisse SDM Eberstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Juli 2008)

solangsam hat er alles was geht...

Gilles Coustellier
World, Europe, French-Champion

http://www.trialmag.fr/trialmag/article/242/Gilles+Coustellier+champion+de+France+FFC+de+Vtt+Trial


1 Coustellier Gilles 1pt
2 Coustellier Giacomo 8pts
3 Hermance Vincent 13pts

4 Dunand 29pts
5 Tournier 32pts
6 Vuillermot 34pts
7 Fontenoy A 35pts
8 Courtes 39pts


" Gilles est le nouveau Champion de France 2008 ELITE. Il remporte la compétition avec seulement un petit point et devance donc son frère, Giacomo de 7points qui termine Vice-Champion de France. De belles performances pour le club MTB ainsi que pour la ville de Martigues."


ebenfalls....

Championnat d'Espagne
1° Junior: Mustieles Garcia Abel

1° Elite: Benito Ros


----------



## AcaPulco (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, hier, das ganze als BIU geht noch... aber ich glaub kaum dass Gilles das machen würde, so ausm Gefühl raus.


----------



## trialelmi (27. Juli 2008)

WJS und NDM Northoff Ergebnisse online


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Juli 2008)

vielen Dank

der Raphael Pils verdienter "1."  aber ala Kenny mit +10


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (28. Juli 2008)

nich alla kenny...
die zehn hat er sich "sportlich verdient"
dafür gab es wieder andere mysteriöse zwischenfälle und aktionen alla melsungen und heubach...traurig...


----------



## Monty98 (2. August 2008)

http://live.swisstrial.ch/

Benito 2 Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank K. (5. August 2008)

Ergebnisse der BIU WM in Frankreich

http://biketrial-spain.com/Mundial2008resultatsfrancia.html

Raphael Pils Platz 1


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. August 2008)

TryAll Tour 2008

1 Guillaume DUNAND 

2 Vincent HERMANCE *wütend*

3 Nicolas VUILLERMOT

4 Kevin AGLAE

5 James BARTON

6 Valentin GAUCHER

7 Elie BOUCHER

8 Marc VINCO

9 Etienne KERVELLA


----------



## tommytrialer (13. August 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> TryAll Tour 2008
> 
> 1 Guillaume DUNAND
> 
> ...



ich denke Vince war aufm 20" unterwegs, deshalb nur 2ter


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. September 2008)

Ergebnisse Dossenheim von www.hammer-joe.de
Ergebnisse Dossenheim

Hier ein paar Bilder u.a. von Schatthäuser, Ölbronner, Sulzer und Rauenberg Fahrern.
Bilder Dossenheim


----------



## trialelmi (29. September 2008)

Tübingen ist auch online seid gestern abend sowie der Endstand zur SDM und IBRMV


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. September 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Tübingen ist auch online seid gestern abend sowie der Endstand zur SDM und IBRMV



Ich kann es nicht verstehen, bei mir kommt immer Werbung oder Eror Code 404 bei deiner Seite!


----------



## trialelmi (29. September 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht verstehen, bei mir kommt immer Werbung oder Eror Code 404 bei deiner Seite!



sorry das lag an dem Ü der webspace unterstützt das wohl nicht. und der Mirror ist atm down. ich muss wohl wieder rumsuchen gehen für webspace.


----------



## trialelmi (30. September 2008)

so ich fixe graade den Mirror und inner halben Stunde sollte es auf einem anderen Webstace wieder funzen.

ausserdem ist ODM Leibzig und endergebnis ODM auch online.


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. September 2008)

finde keine ergebnisse für Lei(p)zig


----------



## trialelmi (30. September 2008)

kapier ich nicht  weil ich findes sie...

btw ich habe  mal n neuen freehoster gefunden werde mal einen neuen mirror zufügen der soll auch werbefrei sein. 

wenn man FF nutzt kommt eh keine werbung. ich nutze adblock plus. ist genial!

die fehlenden ODM Schönborn und Scheibenberg sind nun auch da dank detlev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (2. Oktober 2008)

biketrial Hook Woods Ergebnis ist auch online. 

ich habe mal für jedes jahr noch einen ausweichmirror hinzugefügt.
ganz links und der 1. mirror sollten dann eigentlich ohne werbung sein auch wenn man keinen werbeblocker hat. was seltsam ist im ersten link (http://www.trialelmi.onpw.de/Homepage 2008/) werden nicht die aktuellen datein angezeigt, warum auch immer. ich denke das dauert ein paar minuten oder es liegt an meinem cache...


----------



## trialelmi (4. Oktober 2008)

wenn irgendas nicht klappt einfach melden.

So deweil habe ich mal die Bezirksmeisterschaft aus Dem Süden geuppt. Der letzte Lauf war gestern in Hornberg.


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Oktober 2008)

aus dem leibzig vielleicht noch ein leipzig machen....


----------



## trialelmi (5. Oktober 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> aus dem leibzig vielleicht noch ein leipzig machen....



ist dasn ein insider?

oder wo habe ich einen fehler?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. Oktober 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> ist dasn ein insider?
> 
> oder wo habe ich einen fehler?



 b=p


----------



## trialelmi (6. Oktober 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> b=p



dachte  man spricht das mit weichem *B*  ich fixe


----------

